# B-Uhr 45 on a leather Zulu - Does it work?



## franksf

HI,
I recently got this strap from a WUS member, and I first did not like it on my Friedrichshaffen....
It has now grown on me now but I am still wondering it is just that I am getting used to it or if it really works...The leather color is less warm than it appears on the picture, which is good as it matches the greyish theme of the watch....Anyway, will welcome feedback..
F.


----------



## franksf

With a better pic...


----------



## Moffett

I think it looks good, but I prefer rivets like the original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss

It looks good to me but I prefer riveted flieger straps to match the idea of a classic re-make. I also have a Friedrichshafen and have gone back and forth from the factory strap to a Laco closed loop strap. I just can't get used to not having a buckle on my watch strap that I know is there. JMHO.
Kevin


----------



## thm655321

I am a big fan of natos/zulus and I think it looks just fine, and I suspect is probably more comfortable to wear based on my LE's closed loop strap compared to my leather and nylon natos/zulus that I wear on other watches.


----------



## franksf

Thank you both. That reenforce my current feeling about the strap.
I also agree that i need a rivet close loop to complete my b-uhr strap options...


----------



## franksf

thm655321 said:


> I am a big fan of natos/zulus and I think it looks just fine, and I suspect is probably more comfortable to wear based on my LE's closed loop strap compared to my leather and nylon natos/zulus that I wear on other watches.


It is indeed extremely comfortable...great leather..n80 brand..


----------



## logan2z

I think that strap works, but I agree with the others that a B-Uhr really needs rivets to look authentic.


----------



## JorgeT

I like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Looks awesome!


----------



## franksf

Thank you all! ...I learned to enjoy it and I now love it...I think it achieved what I was looking for when favoring the 45 versus 42 size of the B-Uhr, aka a nice wrist presence with a unique, yet historical design/look. This strap makes the whole combo stand out even more....even with less 'authentic' strap...I highly recommend it to folks who may want to achieve the same thing. Plus the N80 strap quality is up there....happy camper with this one..
Also a quick shout out to all WUS members who are selling used/barely used straps. It is the second used one that I am buying without much hesitation because of the discounted price. It felt to me that if I did not like the strap the risk was lower. Now that I own an N80 and a GSD, I would buy from these folks and pay full price without hesitation. So having such a nice inventory at my finger tips is really a great thing for people who have not bought many expensive straps before. It made me discover strap that I would not have bought if it was not for the heavily discounted price. So thank you...


----------

